# My Chariot update w/ Judy and Don



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Check out my update. Just a few things left to do to the chariot. Including the interior orange. 

The Don and Judy characters came from the Lincoln Futura model. Had to do a little work on Judy's doo. :dude:

http://www.geocities.com/buddy_irvin/index.html?1219416242220


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking really good! The figures really add a lot.

BTW - the third image comes up as a broken link.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Let's try to view them this way. The free web-site has a lot of limitations.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Looks cool. Those are useful figures although they are a bit small and closer to 1/32 scale. They still add a lot to the models.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I am pretty certain those are 1/25th scale figures. The other concept series cars from Revell are also done in 1/25. Jimmy Flintstones Batmobile requires the 1/25th Futura model to complete.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes the cars are 1/25 but the figures are underscale (partly to fit inside the cars). A true 1/25 figure is about 80mm or 3 1/4 inches tall (the height of Jimmy Flintstone resin car accessory figures).


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

Ssssuuuuwwweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work!! I'm too afraid of the vehicle kits- my hands are not steady enough to paint lines on the glass parts!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Who said anything about paint? I used auto pin striping from Autozone! Works great. Use soapy water and a zacto blade. I still have the font and one side panel to complete........


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a cool way to do the framing. Do they offer Orange or Red for the interior stripes?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahem...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225772&page=2

scroll down about half way to see pics of the finished chariot


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Yeah, I think I saw something like that on Ebay yesterday. Hobbytown U.S.A. told me that orange pin striping can be ordered. I kind of like Lou's idea better with the vinyl. The pin striping got a little tedius. I can't immagine trying that on the inside. Better yet, Lou, how much to ship mine to you for the final detials? he he he.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I already ordered Lou's set... but for those who want to go the DIY approach...

Pactra does have orange pin striping tape in their RC Car tape series (along with silver).


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

wow. Great job J2.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Thanks Dar. I'll put some black and whites on here tonight.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Here are a couple of black and whites.


----------

